# Cherry Industry



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Imports put pressure on US growers that are "capped" on sales....Agweb. Good video.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/viral-tart-cherry-post-has-growers-picking-sides--naa-betsy-jibben/


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Worse part is you will not see reduced prices, because we are eating last years crop. Cherries lag a year in getting to the market (these type of cherries are what you see in cans). So in theory, next prices should drop, with this year's large crop coming to market, ha, ha.

Larry


----------

